# Any Core Reels sightings at Academy yet?



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

I have a gift certificate burning a hole in my pocket. I know its the same price but I have $100 head start at Academy.


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

I saw one at a Tackle shop in Rockport on Saturday. My son bought himself a Citica there.

I did check out the Core and it's nice, but I still think if I were to spend that kind of money on a reel I would get the Calais 100. Just my preference. 

They also had the new Shimano wadebelts and those are very impressive!!!


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

Which Tackle shop in rockport?

I spoke with a rep from Academy and he said they would be getting the core sometime around Christmas or the middle of the spring.


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Tackletown has had them in stock for a few weeks now.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

No not at academy......but bass pro in san antonio had 2......and i reserved 1 of em


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

David's Tackle Box (a 2cool sponsor by the way) had a few last week. David said he had a few more on order.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

MattK said:


> David's Tackle Box (a 2cool sponsor by the way) had a few last week. David said he had a few more on order.


I can confirm this, had to go pick up my reels from him last week and seen the reel in the case.


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

Bevo34 said:


> Which Tackle shop in rockport?
> 
> I spoke with a rep from Academy and he said they would be getting the core sometime around Christmas or the middle of the spring.


I think it was Tackle Town. It's on the Northbound side of 35 Business.


----------



## mr. Kody (Jun 9, 2007)

The sales guy at FTU says he will have 50 in a week or so. Looks like a nice reel.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Marburgers has them listed on the sign, just might have to stop in and see myself LOL oh wait...might have to replace a transmission...well soon then


----------



## Ahill (Aug 3, 2007)

No Core's at Academy.. Just called two stores. They said they have been getting alot of calls.


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

I was at Gander Mountain yesterday, they said they were told within the next two weeks.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

No, but I saw one on the Cabelas website. It'll be here on Thursday.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I got 2 from Cabela's and have used them a few times now - very nice and worth every penny! The Drag is something I never cared much about until using it - unbelievable how much better it is!


----------

